

Freakonomics: Asia's Millionaires - The Millionaire Not Next Door - cwan
http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/28/the-millionaire-not-next-door/

======
rmundo
The article essentially observes that millionaires in Asia now collectively
control more money than millionaires in Europe. So there is a lot of economic
activity going on and some people are rapidly getting rich. But the average
asian citizen still has a much lower salary than a westerner, and public
infrastructure is pathetic. A disproportionate amount of wealth is going to
those on top of the economic food chain, and that's going to stunt their
development.

------
stretchwithme
The founder's gave us a very decentralized system and a very minimal federal
government. Needless to say, this has greatly eroded.

The asian economies have become so successful because they have been adopting
capitalism. We should be glad.

Our problems are of our own making. We've been incenting people to consume
rather than to produce and to go into debt to do it. And government at all
levels is borrowing and spending in the mistaken belief that consumption is
economic success. It isn't.

We need to start dealing with reality.

~~~
locopati
Once everyone is producing won't someone need to consume the production?

------
garply
The NYT link is just a short snippet doing summary. This is a better link:
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2010/06/23/128047942/more-
mon...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2010/06/23/128047942/more-money-moving-
east-asia-s-wealthiest-rise-above-europe-s-for-the-first-time)

